# Johnson Beach 27Mar12



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

Hit up JB after work with shrimp and cut mullet as about sunset. Got out there and I could see schools of Sheeps heads about 1-2' from shore!!! I couldn't believe it. Ran(well hobbled because of this damn knee brace) to the car to grab the cast net but it was too dark when I got back to the spot. For about an hour to and hour and a half nothing but hardheads. Stopped using shrimp and just went to 1-2" chunks of mullet. Nothing. I packed up and moved to a different spot and as soon as I cast my 12'er out and sit in my chair my drag goes screaming and my rod is doubled over. BIG FISH!!!!! I had to chase it about 80 meters down the beach. get it in and WHOA!!! Blacktip shark! What a great fight on 30# power pro and a 12' surf rod. Same senario 2 more times when I casted back out. Total of 3 blacktips, all 3-4' in about an hour. GREAT NIGHT!!! First sharks I have caught other than a couple of dog fish.:thumbup: And yes these are all different sharks:yes:


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

dang.





.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

nice job amigo!!! lets go tonight!


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds good. Lets go!


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Good job..grats on the multiple bt


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

nice catch


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice job, i saw the sheepies in the surf yesterday too, couldn't get them to bite at all... So me and the girl got skunked, but now i wish we would have stayed until dark!!!


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Them blackies are good eatin.


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice sharks, tring to plan a trip myself to jb


----------

